# Processing fee for Canada PR



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I would like to apply for Canadian PR under skilled immigration. I have few questions that need to be clarified. I would like to immigrate with my spouse and my child(4 months old now)

1. What is the fee for Canadian PR? 
2. Will the fee change with the number of people included in the application?
3. What is the processing flow?
4. What is the processing time?
5. Can I apply on my own or should use an agent?


Please let me know the details.

Thanks,
-Shankar


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Shankar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I would like to apply for Canadian PR under skilled immigration. I have few questions that need to be clarified. I would like to immigrate with my spouse and my child(4 months old now)
> 
> ...


All this information should be available on the following website.
Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Shankar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 5. Can I apply on my own or should use an agent?




From our experience it's easy to do on your own, just don't expect the immigration folks to give you much info beyond what's on the web or written. If you're not good at reading instructions, organizing information/forms, or patiently waiting for the next letter or call from immigration; then I'd consider using a lawyer or other immigration service. If you have a skill on "The List" I think it's all faster now than when we applied a year and a half ago so the patience part might not be as applicable.

If you do it on your own double and triple check that you include everything they ask for; it seems most delays are caused by the applicant's omissions.

Good luck!


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you guys for the suggestions.


----------

